# rtGUI load very slow



## mfaridi (Nov 25, 2008)

I use FreeBSD 7 m and install rtGUI for use torrent , but when I type in Firefox for example

http://1.2.3.4/rtgui

it take many time to load web interface of torrent and it take many time , sometimes it take 2 minute for start.
what is problem ??


----------

